# H 16 Tiller info needed.



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have an old Bolens H16. I bought the square back tiller for it. And will be ordering a drive shaft for it this weekend. What else if anything do I need for this deal. I have never worked with a tractor with a PTO for the tiller. Is there someplace I can download instructions on how to set it all up to use.

Thanks Guys


----------

